# Do dwarf cichlids get along well with Mbunas?



## Addesyn (Jul 1, 2009)

Just wondering..


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Some "dwarf" mbuna get along with other mbuna, but otherwise No, they don't.


----------



## Carmesi (May 8, 2008)

please be more specific. "dwarf cichlid" and "mbuna" covers 100's of fish. If you are talking South American Dwarfs then absolutely not.


----------



## srook23 (Feb 21, 2009)

From my experience even dwarf mbuna doesn't work with full size mbuna. I have tried demasoni several times in my tank and the bigger fish just kill them off so I just gave up on them.


----------



## johnp (Dec 1, 2006)

some mbuna ARE dwarf cichlids. which fish specifically are you wondering about?


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

i have 6 afra cobue in with labs, acei, red zebras, a johanni...


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

I have heard complaints about cobue males not coloring up in a mixed tank.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

_C. afra_ Cobwe tend to be on the 'softer' side of the _Cynotilapia_ genus. It seems that if they get pushed around much that the males won't color up as much as they could.

Dwarf mbuna can go well with larger mbuna provided the larger mbuna aren't overly aggressive (species like _Ps. crabro_, _M. lombardoi_, most _Melanochromis_ species, some large _M. zebra_-types are quite aggressive). I've managed to get my _Cynotilapia_ to co-exist with my _Labeotropheus fuelleborni_ just fine, despite the boisterous nature of the _L. fuelleborni_.

If you want to mix the smaller mbuna with larger, definitely make sure the larger species are peaceful or have something to keep their attention on instead of beatin' on the smaller guys. Many times an extra male or extra females to avert the attention of the large males works.

The other key component is to have plenty of space for them to co-exist - i.e. a big enough tank.


----------



## Addesyn (Jul 1, 2009)

I want some Rams, I would love to have a large species tank full of them


----------



## johnp (Dec 1, 2006)

a ram species tank would be awesome! just not with mbuna's.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Addesyn said:


> I want some Rams, I would love to have a large species tank full of them


Not with Malawi cichlids... :thumb:


----------



## Addesyn (Jul 1, 2009)

That's why I said species tank, but my husband would never allow it :lol: He's convinced that my tanks use massive amounts of electricity. IMO electricity is the least of my expenses aquarium-wise.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Addesyn said:


> That's why I said species tank, but my husband would never allow it :lol: He's convinced that my tanks use massive amounts of electricity. IMO electricity is the least of my expenses aquarium-wise.


Yes, but don't tell him that... :wink:


----------

